# yawn



## Steel26 (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 10, 2006)

that's one heck of a yawn!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2006)

I always (in my mind) caption cat-yawn photos as if it were laughing its head off at me . Your cat's still got both her upper fangs ... ours only has one left there after a fight with the neighbouring dog ...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hahahhaha....looks like your cat is hissing.......some cats can be so mean!


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 10, 2006)

Haha!! omg how scary! The sharp teeth make it look like some kind of kitty vampire or something haha


----------



## Nurd (Dec 11, 2006)

oh my lanta.....


----------



## charlie88 (Dec 11, 2006)

Very amused..


----------



## Puscas (Dec 11, 2006)

Holy cr....this cat can yawn itself into world domination. That's a big yawn!

I hate to see it being angry...







pascal


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 12, 2006)

holy cow!!! lol!!


----------



## ndroo (Dec 12, 2006)

Whoa! That's a cool catch! Is that a lion? LOL!


----------



## iflynething (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope you don't mind if I post my cat yawning! 






~Michael~

...if not I will gladly take it off!!...


----------

